# dismal diahorrea



## larryjill (Mar 31, 2002)

My problem is chronic diahorrea accompanied by severe spasms. Often an EXPLOSIVE situation!! I have learnt to control it with the use of Tylix (30mgs codeine + 500mgs paracetamol.) I use this drug with great care and do not take more than 2 at night for 2 nights. This calms everything down (although it doesn't stop the D!) I also find relief from painful spasms with no BM by firmly kneading the transverse and descending colon area with my fist. Sounds brutal but it produces almost an instant result and avoids the prolonged spasms. Warning! Please adopting the pooing position bfore trying this. Good Luck to all fellow sufferers. Jilly


----------

